# Compound shooting



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi, im 16 years old and I just got a new bow. I didnt know how to use the peep sight on the compound for a week, and I was missing the target. The guy I bought it from said I needed a trigger. So I went out to Gander Mtn and bought one. I didnt have no trouble pulling the bow back until I started using the trigger, now I know how to use my peep sight and when I can get my bow back with the trigger I hit dead nuts, the problem is when I use the trigger I struggle so much because my arms are short and I have a hell of a time getting it drawn back and im not sure on how to fix this?

ANY SUGGESTIONS WOULD BE GREAT!


p.s the deer will see me everytime no matter what if I pull the bow back like that lmao.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Two things you probably need to change.

One would be the draw length. The bow should have an adjustable draw length. It sounds like it needs to be shortened.

The other would be to reduce the draw weight. The allen head screws on the limbs are for adjusting the draw weight.

Trying to learn what to do and how to do it is a little difficult without a little help. 30 minutes with someone with some experience will save you hours of frustration. Do you not have anyone around you that knows a little bit about setting up and shooting a compound bow that could help you? 

If you don't know anyone I would suggest either finding a local bowhunting club and go visit them or go to Gander and have them check you draw length and weight, rest, peep sight, etc.

Bows need to be setup for the person shooting them, they are not a one size fits all. As an example a peep sight setup for someone else does not mean that it will be set correctly for you.

Good luck


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

Lundy is right on the money! Get the bow set up for your draw length, and at a good draw weight and practice practice practice. Shooting a bow isn't like shooting a gun, you have to work hard at it to be consistent. If you are hitting dead nuts one day, and shooting 4" left the next, don't move your sight. Work on your anchor point, and doing everything the same.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

If I lower the draw weight do I have to resight my whole bow?


----------



## k_marshall (Nov 1, 2007)

I am 17 and i too bought a new bow this summer. I had to make the draw length shorter to compensate for the release. I also started out at a lower draw weight to strengthen my shoulder and by deer season i might bump it up. It takes alot of practice focusing on one thing at a time, and then putting it all together.
Good luck


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

MuskieManOhio said:


> If I lower the draw weight do I have to resight my whole bow?


You will have to adjust your sights down, but everything should be fine left and right. If you start missing left or right, then more than likely, you are changing your anchor point from what it was when you originally sighted your bow in.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

well I took my allen wrech and I lowed it, problem is I was stupid and didnt do it evenly, but I was shooting and it was shooting the same but im thinking that I need to turn it all the way up again and make it evenly for the best results?



Ok well I turned it all the way up and made it evenly, and it shoots fine!

What do you guys think about whisker biscuits?


----------



## buckeyeguy (Aug 20, 2006)

I have a whisker biscuit and like it. The reason I like it is because I can move my bow around in the stand and not have to worry about my arrow comming off the rest. I picked up a drop rest at the end of last season for 75% off and am getting that put on this week.

One thing I will say about the whisker biscuit is that it does put more wear on your fletchings. After shooting the same arrows for a few weeks, I notice the fletchings start getting a little bit softer. To solve this, I went out and bought a fletching jig and some fletchings and started re-fletching my own. 

Since you just picked up the bow and release, I would understand that buying a fletching jig is probably more cost than what you want to spend right now, but if you could go in halves with someone it will save you some money over time. As an example, I picked up the jig for $45, glue and a 100 pack of fletchings for $10. I can fletch an arrow for roughly 30 cents per shaft, compared to $2-4 per shaft to have someone else do it (depending on the brand/type of fletching and where you go). Fletching only 18 arrows will pay for the jig and it will be pure savings from there on out.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

That sounds like a idea that im probley going to do over time, I have to get some arrows for hunting, and the whisker biscuit not to mention corn to put in my feeder, just sucks times are hard right now, but I hope its all worth it ive been practicing and im getting better everyday, the estimation of money I need for this years hunting season is 300-400 dollars including scent, license, gun shells, the whisker biscuit, arrows, fletchings, the jig, wouldnt mind picking up a new trail camera but thats a different story, luckily I just bought new mechanical tips for my crossbow arrows im just going to take them off and put them on my compund arrows..

THANKS FOR ALL THE HELP AND TIPS OR ANYTHING AT ALL WILL BE HELPFUL IM NEW TO THIS BUT IM LIKING IT SO FAR!!


----------



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

If you can find someone to take pictures of you shooting some of us may be able to give you some help with form etc. Get pics from both sides, back and overhead if you can. Alot of accuracy while shooting comes from form and bow setup.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

HERES ME SHOOTING

























HERES MY SETUP

*Not a bad bow for 150 bucks!!!!*
Its a High Country forget the model.


----------



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

I am not a form expert but here is what I see. If it were me I would shorten the draw length some (Maybe an inch or more). Looks to me like you are leaning away from the bow in the top picture. A shorter draw length will let you straighten up your spine. Also your bow arm should be slightly bent not locked this can also be cured with a shorter draw length. Ideally your shoulders and hips should be square with each other and your spine should be vertical. Also try relaxing both of your hands. Just let your fingers wrap around your relase and bow in a relaxed manner. No need to grip them. Here is a collection of posts from archerytalk.com that will show alot of good pictures of form and what is good and what is bad. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/search.php?searchid=15878319


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Is there a way I can shorten it, or do I have to have that done?


----------



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

I am not familiar with High country archery and what kind of length adjustment they use. I would take it to a shop and ask them. It looks like there is a HCA proshop across the pennsylvania border in west sunbury. give them a call and talk to them. If you have to take it in most shops have a couple of pros that if you ask will look over your form and give you a few pointers for free.


----------



## buckeyeguy (Aug 20, 2006)

Hey Muskie this was posted tonight in the classifieds:

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=125973


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

just like bigum said...stop gripping the release and the bow. a more relaxed your hands are the better youre shot...the release and bow aint going anywhere. one thing i see a lot of beginners do is they think too much...just relax...line up your shot and burn that pin. dont worry about watching the arrow hit the target. if youre sited in that arrow is going to hit where you put it. and the most important thing if you start getting tired stop shooting this can lead to bad habits. and bad habits are hard to break!!! 
just relax and HAVE FUN!!!!!!!!!!  i shoot all year long...and i love it!!


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

One suggestion that I would give you, is to practice with BOTH eyes open. Gives you a much much wider field of view. Takes some getting used to. I started shooting the same way I shoot a pistol. Jump up in your tree stand with your bow and draw and aim the way you normally do....then do it with both eyes open and see how much more of your shooting lane you can see.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Wow guys thanks for all the tips, keep them comming and when the weather clears i'll go shoot and use all of your advice!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

You draw length is too long. 

The best way to shorten the draw length is take it a bow shop. The bow will have one of two ways to shorten the draw. The first is that the cam will have a module in it with an allen set screw that can be adjusted to change draw length. The other way is that a bow shop can either twist the string to make it shorter or put on a shorter string. Going the string route makes you have to readjust the noc set, peep etc. It also will reduce the draw weight, you would need to increase your draw weight with the limb bolts again

The two drawbacks to a long draw length is bow arm clearance and chest clearance. Your bow arm should not be straight, it should be slightly bent. 

Even if you are not hitting your arm or chest now while shooting, you will be this fall and winter when you add hunting clothes.

Take a closeup picture of your bottom cam from both sides and post it. We can tell you if it is something you can change.

Does it have a sticker on the inside of the bottom limb with the model, draw weights and draw lengths?


----------



## McConahay18 (May 19, 2008)

Like fish4wall was saying you want to stay relaxed and you dont wanna grip the bow because you will end up torquing the bow left or right and just make sure you burn that pin but most of all just find a comfort zone.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Here ya go Lundy!

SIDE 1








SIDE 2


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I have old eyes and I think those pictures might be a little blurry

I can't quite see everything to know for sure.

Do you have a model # or name?????

Highcountry ????????


----------



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

It looks like a HCA carbon 4runner I think


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I think you will need to find a Highcountry dealer to take care of your needs.

It looks like you will need to replace the draw length modules on the cam. Shouldn't cost too much.

On the Brownings I shot for years there is a draw adjustment built into the cam that is easy to change with just a allen wrench


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

BigGun knows his bows! aha
Ok guys ive been trying to relax a little but im not sure on how much because when i get really loose the arrow doesnt go where I want it but if I grip it a little it goes where I want it so I think thats my comfort zone. Clicker Crazy not sure how you do it but I cant shoot with both of my eyes open lol.


----------



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

If the bow is moving more with your hands relaxed then there is more going on with your form. The idea when shooting a bow is to carry as much of the load on you skeleton not muscles. What I would bet is happening is when you are relaxing your hands you are also relaxing other muscles that are (but shouldn't be) helping to hold the bow at full draw. my other suggestion would be to minimize shooting until you get the draw length fixed because if you continue to shoot with to long adraw length you will build bad habits.

PS you can see the make and model in your third and fourth pic. I wish I knew my bows that well


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Does your cam look like this?


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Yeah my bottom one does, but im not sure if it has the ajustments..?


----------

